# SATA problems

## amigafan

I get this with 2.6.21. With 2.6.17 and earlier there are no such problems. This is since 2.6.18. Any idea? I've no physical access to this machine. Its an onboard SIS SATA conroller with two Maxtor drives.

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO4

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33:PIO4

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO4

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in

         res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: EH complete

SCSI device sdb: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33:PIO4

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd b0/db:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 126976 in

         res 50/00:f8:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

SCSI device sdb: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use the new section PATA and SATA section ?

Because maybe you have a wrong configuration inside this new section...

----------

## amigafan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Do you use the new section PATA and SATA section ?
> 
> Because maybe you have a wrong configuration inside this new section...

 

What else can I use for SATA and what can I configure there?

----------

## d2_racing

CAn you post your SCSI section and also your PATA-SATA section

There's my section :

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

# CONFIG_IDE is not set 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI Transports 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers 

# 

CONFIG_ATA=y 

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set 

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set 

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set 

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set 

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y 

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set 

```

----------

## amigafan

Here is mine. I recently added sata_ahci but it isn't supported by the controller.

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set
```

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> CAn you post your SCSI section and also your PATA-SATA section
> 
> There's my section :
> 
> 

 

----------

## Theophile

I'm having this exact same problem with a laptop hard drive. I have made no changes to the kernel, though I did just do a 'emerge world -uavDN'

These errors occur when I try to boot. I am unable to get into the system. Any ideas? This is my main machine!

----------

## d2_racing

Can you just load them all, the SATA driver, because maybe you need an another driver , well not the SIS maybe.

I have no idea.

First time that I see that.

----------

## mimosinnet

Is there any configuration in the BIOS that may give any clue? I am saying so because of the message ATA bus error. Is there any SATA legacy mode setup?

```
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 

ata1: EH complete 

ata1.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO4 

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen 

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in 

 res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error) 

ata1: soft resetting port 

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300) 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 

ata1: EH complete 

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x180001 action 0x2 frozen 

ata1.00: cmd b0/d2:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 123392 in 

 res 50/00:f1:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x212 (ATA bus error) 
```

This is my relevant dmesg output:

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE00 ctl 0xFE12 bmdma 0xFEC0 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE20 ctl 0xFE32 bmdma 0xFEC8 irq 20

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312500000 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 8

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
```

----------

